# Best place to live in Abu Dhabi for ADCO employees?



## geexfactor

Hello,

I've got a job offer from ADCO, which i think is located in Al-Khalidiya. What place would you guys suggest to live at. I don't want to be too far from my workplace and I want a decent villa to rent. Any suggestions would be appreciated. How far is khalifa A & B cities?

thanks


----------



## cmajewsk

geexfactor said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've got a job offer from ADCO, which i think is located in Al-Khalidiya. What place would you guys suggest to live at. I don't want to be too far from my workplace and I want a decent villa to rent. Any suggestions would be appreciated. How far is khalifa A & B cities?
> 
> thanks


Khalifa A/B is a good 25-30 minutes from the Khalidiya area. In the mornings I am sure it would take you longer. Renting a villa on the island would be very expensive. You may want to look into an apartment especially if you want to be close to work. Although it all depends on your package, as maybe renting a villa on island would seem expensive for you.


----------

